# Information on Aviano I640G



## Wooders

We are considering upgrading from our coachbuilt to an A Class we are particularly interested in the Burstner Aviano 640G and I was hoping to get some information from existing owners.

Our main reasons for changing are Improved ride quality especially for passengers travelling in the rear of van. I am particularly dubious about this as the Aviano is based on the same Fiat engine & chasis as our coachbuilt

Improved fuel consumption, I currently only get 19mpg or 22mpg if driven carefully.

Winterisation as we will be using the van for sking in the winter and the inclusion of en route heating.

More comfort and space inside due to the internal layout of the A class.

Any comments or first hand experiences would be extremely useful many thanks.


----------



## trevorf

I have no experience of the Aviano 640 but if its on the same chassis and engine as your coach-built then I would expect the ride and fuel consumption to be little different.
The front end of an A class may have a little better aerodynamics, but I doubt it would make more than 1 mpg difference.
The winterization may be better but only if the Aviano is built on the Alko double floor chassis. Not all A class vans are.
Yes an A class is more spacious at the front due to the wider bodywork.



Trevor


----------



## SteveandSue

Hi - Trevor is pretty much right in his reply - except mpg - we have 684 which the trip computer shows us averaging 29mpg - I know they may be a bit optimistic but this is still a very good average including towns and small back road driving.
We like the Aviano and have now found a very reliable dealer - CamperUK to do any work.

Skiing - It will not have a double floor - If you are buying a new van then go for a double floor - ours is cold at the floor level when in the alps - we can live with it though.

There is a thread on here somewhere regarding the Burstner Avaino

Steve


----------



## Wooders

Steve 

Many thanks for info, is yours the 2.3 or 3ltr engine, but whatever seems a big improvement on what Iam getting currently.

Funny you should mention Camperuk, they have the van we are considering


----------



## SteveandSue

*Aviano 684*

Hi we have the 2.3 engine and are very pleased with it.
Would definately reccomend Camper Uk we have vistited them twice now and have received excellent customer service.


----------



## ned

*Aviano*

Hi wooders,

You will find a lot more useable room in your Aclass. Have a look and see if you can get one with the 3litre engine. I know if buying new that it is a lot more expensive but late second hand ones are available. They go like sh** Off a shovel and we get 28 - 29 mpg cruising at 65 mph at 2000 revs. You will get a much better performance going up in the Alps. The double floor issue is a bit of a red herring unless the heating system actually heats up the void between the two floors. But then do you want to waste gas heating up a fridge? One air blown outlet doesn't do much in 25 below as we have found out this last winter. The extra expense of a double floor isn't, in my opinion, worth the extra cost as single floors 'winterised' are usually really thick. We have just sold our DF Rapido because the df was useless and had very little extra storage room and certainly didn't keep the floor warm. Mercedes, rear wheel drives with a single floor have been going up into the Alps for yonks. WE have opted to go back to our beloved HYmers which have proved exceptional. Don't know why we sold our last one.

Keep em waxed.......... Ned


----------



## val33

Hi

We changed from a Swift Bessacarr coachbuilt on a Fiat 2.3 chassis to a N&B Arto on a fiat 2.8 heavy chassis. The driving experience is like chalk and cheese. The arto is supremely stable on the motorway and very smooth on most roads. Suspension is much firmer than the Swift, but occasionally harsh on very bad roads. 

The Arto is only .75m longer than the Swift was, but seems to have double the room inside!

HTH

Val


----------



## weebill

Hi Wooders

We have just taken delivery of an Aviano I728G after having a Bessacar E435 Coachbuilt for the last 4 years.

The extra space is amazing and having opted for the 3litre the performance is in another league with the fuel consumption improving on the 2.3 and likely to get better as the engine frees up

The Alko chassis has improved the ride and there does not seem to be much body roll at all compared to the Bessie

Heating is by way of a Truma Combi with more air outlets than I have ever seen in a M/H ( 9 I think) plus heat from below the rear beds

Hope this helps

Bill


----------



## Ozzyjohn

I can't find it now, but recall reading a post on here somewhere comparing passenger experience in the rear of a coachbuilt vs the rear of an A class. The premise was that the improved forward view from the rear of an a class gave a better experience for the passengers in the back. Also improves communication between driver/front passenger and passengers in the back (though some may prefer the isolation that comes with a coachbuilt ).

Regards,
John


----------



## Dukeham

Hi.
I Have a 09 Aviano 675g 3ltr. It does go really well & fuel consumption is at best around 25mpg without a toad. cruising at 60 ish.
3 ltr do not seem to suffer with the clutch judder to the same extent that the 2.3 seem to so do be careful. Make sure you have a test drive.
Although I find it superb in general we do find the lounge area most uncomfortable. The front seats swivel but although they are ok for driving they are not comfortable for relaxing in & the other lounge seats you just cant slob on as they are not long enough.
Having said that. Everything about Motorhoming is some sort of compromise as I would not be without the garage.
GC.


----------



## Wooders

Many Thanks Dukeham

Thats interesting about lounge comfort, we have found our coachbuilt very uncomfortable and was hoping the swivel front seats would resolve this.

O well we have test drive/slob arranged for next w/end, we can only see for ourselves


----------



## jensonbutton

wooders, we had a CI 171 Coachbuild and changed it to an Aviano 684i, driving is completely different, just like a car/van. when i used to get passed by a lorry in the coachbuild, it shook for 5 mins later. mpg our computer reads 29mpg regardless how i drive it. much more user friendly, but as said in a prev post you always compromise somewhere. the ci prob had alot more worktop but then it had little or no storage, whereas the aviano has a half garage where we can hold everything we need, even the kids bikes, and our own bikes go on the bikerack.


----------



## Wooders

Many thanks everyone for all your comments and assistance.

After an extensive drive/slob we have taken the plunge and are due to pick up our Aviano on 28th May.

For general information I can only echo Steve's comments regarding the dealer CamperUk at lincoln, I have found them excellent in every respect. Lets hope this continues after we have taken posession of the van.


----------



## SteveandSue

*Aviano*

Hope you will be happy with your new van, and I would not worry regarding Camper UK.
We did not buy our van from them but they have sorted out any problems under warranty. 
We have booked our next habitation check with them as we do not trust our dealer.
Happy travels and have a good bank holiday weekend in your new van.


----------



## jol

Hi, we have the 640g, been skiing 3 times and not a problem, we have a heated floor and its been winterised.
you also have a pm


----------

